# A couple new bromoils, and an experiment!



## terri (Jun 6, 2005)

Here is what I have been working on the last couple of weekends.    

This image was taken by my husband with the Rollei.   Its a DC-3, shot with Konica infrared.   The minute I saw this negative I wanted to turn it into a bromoil print - with his permission, of course.   








Here is one that I experimented further with.    This was from a very dense HIE negative, since I took this shot on an overcast, drizzling day, terrible for HIE but I loved this barn and was in another state, so took my chances.   

See Beautiful Rock City - today!   







I made two bromoils from this negative, and decided to tone one with coffee.   I had read about this technique and thought Id give it a try.   I wanted to keep the letters white, so painted some masking fluid over them before toning.  I dumped about 4 cups of coffee into a tray of water and pulled the print every 5 minutes or so till I liked it.  As it turned out, removing the frisket also removed all prior ink Id laid down, and the letters went stark white.   I let it dry overnight and used some chalks to add additional color.   






Of course, Ive no idea what long term effect using an organic substance like coffee will have, so it will be interesting to observe it over the years.   I may switch to using watercolors!    

Any thoughts, opinions on these?   Im curious if you guys like the colorized bromoil, or prefer the classic B&W look.   Would love some input.   Thanks!


----------



## ferny (Jun 6, 2005)

> Any thoughts, opinions on these?


I'm amazed, awe struck, jealous.... You're soooo good, terri!
Ok, I'm not a fan of thsoe white letter, they stand out too much for me. I'd prefer to see them a lighter shade of the base colour. But the rest, and the idea, and the creativity, and the....

*falls over*


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, thank you.... :blushing:   I _think_ I agree about the white letters, but that can be easily remedied.   I was a bit taken aback when I lifted off that frisket and all my ink was gone, but decided to leave it for the time being.


----------



## Chase (Jun 6, 2005)

I think that is oustanding actually. The contrast of the bright white lettering actually is part of what makes this one stand out for me! When I look at it, the letters grab my attention and then I pause and find myself looking around the rest of the shot for additional details. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh Terri, the last one is amazing. I love love love it! I have to tell you how much I enjoy my picture that I have, I put it in the bathroom and have already gotten quite a few compliments on it!


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2005)

You guys are making me feel _much_ better about the coffee experiment!       This was one of those times where I stood back and couldn't figure out if I even liked what I did or not...      That's when all I can do is throw it out there and see how it goes over.   

*aside to Chase*  so you're saying it's okay to be strange, then?    :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes, its OK to be strange...but only once in a while. Don't overstay your strangeness welcome!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2005)

These are amazingly gorgeously stunningly perfectly staggering. (definately need to buy thesaurus). I've got no idea how you do these but it must be hard to get something that looks so choice. Good work on the coffee! 
I don't reckon you'll have that much trouble with it. I've had a bit of just normal paper that I died with coffee (really obscenely strong too) about 10 years ago and there's no problems with it. No ants have tried to eat it yet and I live in the ant capital!! Although a rat did have a nibble at it... but I don't think that was because of the coffee coz it nibbled on a bunch of other things in that cupboard too.

Can someone ban me from this part of the forum please? otherwise I won't be able to afford food if I keep seeing all these groovy things and wanting to buy them.

Edit: oops in my awestruckness I forgot to actually say anything about the pics. Love the first two but the second one is pure gold. I like the starkness of the white letters too. Like chase says - it draws my attention and then I look at everything else.


----------



## terri (Jun 7, 2005)

> I don't reckon you'll have that much trouble with it. I've had a bit of just normal paper that I died with coffee (really obscenely strong too) about 10 years ago and there's no problems with it.


  Now, that is interesting to know.   Thanks for sharing that.   :thumbup:   A bromoil should last a few hundred years, even longer than a silver gelatin print - but I'm wondering if the coffee would slash that to say, fifty.    

And I'm the mod for this forum and refuse to ban you.  Our collective mission is suck all of TPF in here, and at least get 'em on the P-team.... bwahahahaha!!!!   :twisted:

Thanks for the kind words, btw.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

Terri, your too good at this for your own good!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice, the plane is in the words of Mr. Voodoocat 




			
				voodoocat said:
			
		

> That's badass! --


 
I like the color version on the bard better, but Rock City sign need to be subdued a little IMO


----------



## terri (Jun 9, 2005)

Ha, the poor old DC3 hasn't gotten much attention - so thanks for saying that, Jeff!   I was happy with the way that one turned out.     

Seems to be a split vote on the letters of that barn....not sure what I'll end up doing with that puppy.   

Thanks again for your comments, guys.   I really appreciate it!


----------



## dalebe (Jun 19, 2005)

brilliantly done terri, like em all, but the colourised one is definately one for the wall, very nice work.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 19, 2005)

I think they are all badass! As for the Rock City photo, I personally prefer the coffee version and think the stark white lettering adds to it. And that plane shot rocks!  You make me wish we had room to set up our darkroom here. **Wonders what it would take to get one of these prints out of Auntie Terri for our house? hmmmmmmm**


----------



## terri (Jun 20, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I think they are all badass! As for the Rock City photo, I personally prefer the coffee version and think the stark white lettering adds to it. And that plane shot rocks!  You make me wish we had room to set up our darkroom here. ***Wonders what it would take to get one of these prints out of Auntie Terri for our house? hmmmmmmm***


  Everything has a price tag, bay-bay!  You want one, just let me know.

And really, thanks for the kind words, Tammy. I really appreciate it! I have come to appreciate those white letters a bit more, thanks to all the comments about the contrast, etc, so I think I agree with letting them alone. :thumbup: 

Thanks, all. :heart:


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 20, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Everything has a price tag, bay-bay!  You want one, just let me know.



Well then, I'm letting you know.  :mrgreen: I really really REALLY like these. :thumbsup:


----------



## terri (Jun 20, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Well then, I'm letting you know. :mrgreen: I really really REALLY like these. :thumbsup:


 awww... :blushing: I'll send you a pm.


----------

